# Frustrating lack of weight loss.



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi.

Been back in the gym 3 days a week for 3 months, after more than 20 years, waking everything up with a basic routine from the instructor.

I was shocked to work out my calorie intake to be averaging only 1600 a day, yet I have only lost half a stone in that time.

I currently eat porridge and a banana for breakfast.

A Maximuscle Progain shake mid morning.

A peanut butter sandwhich on seeded bread lunchtime.

A handful of nuts mid afternoon and a proper evening meal like pie and mash.

I don't have a big appetite so will struggle to get enough calories in me.

I need to be eating 3000 calories daily to gain muscle, and I'm not worried about putting fat on to get there, but I don't want to inflate like a balloon.

I am having a break next week and will start a basic ppl, routine after that, and trying to nail a really good diet.

I'm going on a bit now so basically, anybody got any ideas why I haven't lost more weight?

I am a taxi driver so on my ass a lot, but my new pup has just been born so will be back out walking daily soon.

My weight etc in my intro.

Ta, Daz.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

What are you doing on those 3 days?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Could be a number of things.

Training intensity.

Calorie miscalculation.

Macro miscalculation.

When you say you want to 'nail a really good diet' - Does that mean your diet now, isn't really good?

Do you stick to those food religiously or do you have cheats/refeeds?

Do you drink alcohol?

Do you drink water?

When I lose weight/fat... Everything has to be perfect in order for me to do so, stress, diet, training, cardio ALL has to be nailed. If not then I won't get the progress I want. Just look deeper into what's going on with you. If you are actually on 1600 cals a day, and training as hard as you can, drinking lots of water and not cheating then you would have lost more than half a stone. Fact. Unless you are very low bf% (What are your stats?)


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

If you have just got back into training, it's possible to lose fat & gain muscle at the same time - so you may have lost more fat than you think, but have regained lean which has balanced it out


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> If you have just got back into training, it's possible to lose fat & gain muscle at the same time - so you may have lost more fat than you think, but have regained lean which has balanced it out


this, i find that when people first start that they lose fat and the muscle adapts and stores more glycogen to be ready to work harder so you gain weight as well in some way atleast.

id say keep the training up cos that the easy part, let ti become a life style rather than sumint you think about, then look inot adjusting your diet to be good again, doing ti all at once is alot fo work for most people!


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks guy's for swift replies.

Gotta go check the brakes on my taxi before it rains here, so will come back with more info in a bit.

Daz :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Can I ask if you're trying to lose weight why're you taking a Prograin shake? Especially a Maximuscle one lol they're overpriced to shít!

try using my fitness pal to track your foods and calories, because by going by the foods you've listed there, that wouldnt add up to 1600 in my eyes


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

For a start get ready of the Prograin shake, get something off of the bulk lot here, you'll save enough to pay your gym membership each month or if you want to really save money. make your own.

You say you need 3000 calories, but you still need to be trying to get them 3000 from good sources and not rubbish


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

as major says your probably gaining muscle aswell as losing fat.

im currently cutting and im doing exactly that which is a bonus 

get some bodyfat calipers for £2 off amazon and measure, also get a tape measure and do your chest, arms, belly, quads and calfs and measure every week so you can see where the weight is going


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

Right then.

I am 15 stone, 5' 10" and about 25% fat according to the sexy nurse at my gp surgery. :tongue:

Before hitting the gym again I did eat lots of rubbish, but thought the last 3 months had been really healthy.

I have a few beers once every 6 weeks or so, and don't drink enough water, always struggled with that.

Never smoked or done drugs, even weed.

Training:

Mondays:

10 min warm up on treadmill.

A few stretches.

1 set each exercise to warmup.

3 x 8 squats.

3 x 8 leg extension machine.

3 x 8 leg curl machine.

3 x 20 calf raises.

3 x 10 shrugs.

3 x 20 on ab machine.

Wednesday:

Same warm up routine.

3 x 8 Bench press.

3 x 8 Flat bench dumbell press.

3 x 8 Flat bench flies.

3 x 8 Incline barbell press.

3 x 8 Bicep curls.

Friday:

Warm up routine.

3 x 8 Lat pulldowns.

3 x 8 Seated rows.

3 x 8 skull crushers.

3 x 8 Tricep cable work.

3 x 20 Dips.

Can't manage a single pull up as yet.:-(

My current diet is way healthier than for years, but till I went on Myfitnesspal and worked it out, I thought I was getting plenty of calories.

I am taking a week off as it is often recommended on this forum.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Trust me, you are eating more than 1600 kcals.


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not trying to lose weight, I just thought I would have lost a fair bit of fat by now as a result of training after so many years doing nothing.

I'd rather increase muscle mass and worry about fat loss later, if needed.

Not looking to get ripped, just hench, like I always wanted be.

I'm definitely stronger, and my kids reckon I'm more muscular, but I can't see it.


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

I should mention I am a right leg below knee amputee, with a poorly repaired stump, so can't weight bear on it.

My prosthesis takes the load through my knee, so I have to be careful when squatting, hence the light weight for now.

I also have nerve damage in my right arm so my grip is not what it was.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Daz51 said:


> I should mention I am a right leg below knee amputee, with a poorly repaired stump, so can't weight bear on it.
> 
> My prosthesis takes the load through my knee, so I have to be careful when squatting, hence the light weight for now.
> 
> I also have nerve damage in my right arm so my grip is not what it was.


A plot twist apppears!

Good for training on that though


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Trust me, you are eating more than 1600 kcals.


This is what I thought too. 1,600 isn't much for a bloke. I have post-workout dinners that are more than that.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Daz51 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Been back in the gym 3 days a week for 3 months, after more than 20 years, waking everything up with a basic routine from the instructor.
> 
> ...


Eat more to weigh less Daz!! Looks pretty good so far but to get to the next level you have to have a proper eating regime. Make sure you are hitting enough carbs, protein and fats for your body type. Scott


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

Just used Myfitnesspal app to work out today's intake.

1090 calories! :confused1: and I'm stuffed.

Was almost the same menu as in previous post.

What would be best shake to cram in the correct calories, when to take and how often?

I don't think I could physically eat enough actual food.

Thanks peeps.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

What have you eaten for 1090 calories, I could probably easily eat that for one meal if I tried.


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

havering said:


> What have you eaten for 1090 calories, I could probably easily eat that for one meal if I tried.


A bowl of porridge and a banana for breakfast.

A peanut butter sandwich on wholemeal bread for lunch.

Protein shake mid afternoon.

4 scrambled eggs on 4 slices of wholemeal toast for dinner.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Daz51 said:


> I should mention I am a right leg below knee amputee, with a poorly repaired stump, so can't weight bear on it.
> 
> My prosthesis takes the load through my knee, so I have to be careful when squatting, hence the light weight for now.
> 
> I also have nerve damage in my right arm so my grip is not what it was.


Lol you had me!


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Daz51 said:


> A bowl of porridge and a banana for breakfast.
> 
> A peanut butter sandwich on wholemeal bread for lunch.
> 
> ...


Roughly

Porridge - 142

Bannaa - 90

230

Peanut Butter - 190

Wholemeal two slices - 260

450

That;'s 680

Protein Shake - 130

810

Wholemeal 4 slices - 520

4 scrambled eggs - 600

810 + 1120 = 1930


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

fastcar_uk said:


> Lol you had me!
> View attachment 147516


????????????


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Daz51 said:


> ????????????


He's saying you're a troll


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

havering said:


> Roughly
> 
> Porridge - 142
> 
> ...


Doh!

I put everything into Myfitnesspal app, down to brand names etc, and it came back with 1090.

Maybe I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

sigarner said:


> He's saying you're a troll


Meaning?


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sounds like ya not weighing things out right

ya need to weigh your food such as porridge ect ect then put it into fitness pal

Have a mess around with stuff you will get the hang of it

I know you said your not bothered about body fat but if you add more to what you already have

Then this will be harder to shift later have ya though about loseing weight first

then start a bulk


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

lm73 said:


> Sounds like ya not weighing things out right
> 
> ya need to weigh your food such as porridge ect ect then put it into fitness pal
> 
> ...


I'll get some scales then and get my food intake sorted properly.

I'm gonna try a basic compound programme for 10 weeks and see how it goes.

If I don't make progress I'll try weight loss next.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

When products say 100 calories per serving, it's usually due to that serving not being enough for a six year old let alone a grown man.


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

You thread says 'frustrating lack of weight loss'

You then go on to say in your first post, 'a proper meal like PIE and mash'. Really?

Without wanting to sound harsh, but who the fvck talks about weight loss and pie together? Even the most uneducated know that isn't the way to go.


----------



## Fiahh (May 7, 2009)

Daz51 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Been back in the gym 3 days a week for 3 months, after more than 20 years, waking everything up with a basic routine from the instructor.
> 
> ...


I'd say your calorie counting is way off - thats minimum estimations too by the way. How much porridge? etc etc


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

havering said:


> When products say 100 calories per serving, it's usually due to that serving not being enough for a six year old let alone a grown man.


That makes sense, thanks.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I see you have hardly any CV in your workout.maybe you could add another day.


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

JR8908 said:


> You thread says 'frustrating lack of weight loss'
> 
> You then go on to say in your first post, 'a proper meal like PIE and mash'. Really?
> 
> Without wanting to sound harsh, but who the fvck talks about weight loss and pie together? Even the most uneducated know that isn't the way to go.


Fair comment bud, sorry to sound like a dickhead.

I didn't mean every night, my daughters cooks mostly and it's much healthier.

The thread title is a bit off, should, of being surprising not frustrating.


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I see you have hardly any CV in your workout.maybe you could add another day.


I struggle with cv because of my leg, I can manage 15 minutes before it starts to chafe.

My gym has no hand cycles so might look at getting one.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

havering said:


> Roughly
> 
> Porridge - 142
> 
> ...


hes taking a progain protein shake too, so thats 400 cals instead of 130 aswell

way over what you thought Daz


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> hes taking a progain protein shake too, so thats 400 cals instead of 130 aswell
> 
> way over what you thought Daz


So it seems.

This lifting lark is complicated.

Should have it down in 12 months maybe. :confused1:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Daz51 said:


> So it seems.
> 
> This lifting lark is complicated.
> 
> Should have it down in 12 months maybe. :confused1:


Just track your food and amounts for a couple of weeks. You will have to prepare your own food, don't rely on other people to do it unless they can follow your instructions.


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

Who would be the go to guy be to get a weekly/monthly meal plan from to get me started?

I've tried searching the forum without success.

The web is full of conflicting information which is why I joined this forum.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Daz51 said:


> Meaning?


It implies you're making this whole thing up, in a nut shell.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Try eating out or processed food where you are given the amount of calories to you.

Makes counting calories easy. Most of my clients I see have this probloem, cook/prepare their own feed and just "estimate" how many calories it is. Eat outside food with dialed-in calorie #'s and check again in 3 weeks. Rememnber: fat can come from anywhere, so use a tape measure.


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, advice taken on board. :thumbup1:


----------



## Daz51 (Mar 20, 2014)

fastcar_uk said:


> Lol you had me!
> View attachment 147516


Nob!


----------

